# Someone scratched my car while parked, what to do?



## carlsinternational (May 2, 2017)

Hello, I had my Hertz rented car parked and when I came back i see a huge scratch in the front and the front parachute damaged.

I had got LDW with an excess of 0aed, which means I don't have to pay anything if the car is damaged, but reading the conditions I see they say that I need a police report to have any damaged covered.

What does it mean? Should I call the police and say someone hit my car and ask them to make a report? Have anyone gone through that experience before?

Regards.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Go to the nearest police station (do not call them out as they will be very annoyed) and tell them what has happened.

They'll log it, give you info and a form and thats it. Nothing more complex. Its a very UAE admin burden which the police hate but its the law.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone ever use the app for these minor things?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> Anyone ever use the app for these minor things?


I used the UAE Police App to report an articulated lorry driving along the cycle path once a couple of years ago

I got a text message back telling me to call the police by phone and log it with them, which completely defeated the point of the App.

If its as reliable as the UAEWallet App, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> Anyone ever use the app for these minor things?


You can't use the app for things like this, as the police have to 'see it'.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> You can't use the app for things like this, as the police have to 'see it'.



*Report minor accidents from your phone in Dubai*
1,671 motorists used the police application to report minor accidents since Ramadan started

Report minor accidents from your phone in Dubai | GulfNews.com


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Car blocked? There's an app for that in Dubai | GulfNews.com


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> *Report minor accidents from your phone in Dubai*
> 1,671 motorists used the police application to report minor accidents since Ramadan started
> 
> Report minor accidents from your phone in Dubai | GulfNews.com


Please read the article - you need the details of BOTH vehicles involved. For an incident where the other vehicle isn't known, or it's something not involving another vehicle, you can't use the app. 

Recently in the parking of my building a corrosive substance dripped from the ceiling and ruined some of the paint work on my car - there is NO function on the app to report such things. You have to go to the police station.

I've just gone through the entire app - there's no option for incidents not involving other cars.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you noticed what a UAE Government App wants from you in the permissions?

I would never install one.


----------



## carlsinternational (May 2, 2017)

If things couldn't get worse today i woke up with a flat tired (that its not covered by the insurance).

Does anybody knows a place in Dubai where I can fix it cheap? Or even get a second hand one..

Regards


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

NEVER buy a second hand tyre. Most fuel stations have a tyre place, go there and check the year on the tyre carcass.


----------



## carlsinternational (May 2, 2017)

Just fixed it for 40aed


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

carlsinternational said:


> Just fixed it for 40aed


How did you manage to fix a flat tyre for 40AED? Did they just do a temporary job of sealing it?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> How did you manage to fix a flat tyre for 40AED? Did they just do a temporary job of sealing it?


More than likely. Pulling out a nail and plugging the hole usually costs around 30dhs.


----------



## carlsinternational (May 2, 2017)

Chocoholic said:


> More than likely. Pulling out a nail and plugging the hole usually costs around 30dhs.



Yes, I had 2 nails and they charged me 40


----------



## carlsinternational (May 2, 2017)

Update:

Today I went to the police station, I explained them everything and they told me to go back to the place I had my car parked, park it in the same position and call the police. 

So I did that, call them, they came and they wrote me a paper all in arabic and told me to go tomorrow to the police station with that paper and pay 100aed (they couldn't explain me what for even that I asked several times)..

I dont know if this is a normal procedure, if I can use the hand writed paper they gve me to report in the car rental company..

Any advice will be welcomed

Regards


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

carlsinternational said:


> Update:
> 
> Today I went to the police station, I explained them everything and they told me to go back to the place I had my car parked, park it in the same position and call the police.
> 
> ...


From what I recall, the AED 100 basically is for that letter and the letter states that you do not know who scratched your car. It's for the insurance companies to be able to claim the insurance on your vehicle.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

carlsinternational said:


> and they told me to go back to the place I had my car parked, park it in the same position and call the police.


Interesting - the poor policeman who arrives usually kicks off about being called out for a scratch or a dent .... but at least you're over that !


----------

